# 2 promising hybrids, 1 parvi and a multi



## troy (Aug 16, 2017)

Screaming eagle x sanderianum and memoria larry hauer


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 17, 2017)

Where'd you get the screaming eagle x sand?


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2017)

Got it from my orchid society memeber 2014


----------



## NYEric (Aug 17, 2017)

Good luck. That multi is scary dark!


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2017)

That multi came really close to dying 2 years ago, it bounced back nice


----------

